# Please welcome to the moderator team...



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Kris in MI!

She and I are going to be sharing the moderator duties in the homemaking forums and also helping Marchwind here.

If you see anything of concern please don't hesitate to use the report a post button.
You are also welcome to message moderators privately if needed.

Please know that we will all do our very best to help you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So Karen isn't coming back? I know she had wanted to.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Hi everyone. I'm blown away to be part of the mod team for this forum. It has always been such a warm and friendly place to be, that the thought of modding it didn't seem too scary. :runforhills: Let's keep the knitting needles pointed in safe directions, and no wars over acrylic versus natural fibers now, ya hear?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Marchwind, I don't have the answer to that question. Wish I did. Maybe GAM knows.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We are moving forward here, the 3 of us.

I am confident that HT can continue to be as helpful and fun as ever.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome, ladies. I know you will represent us well. 

Thank you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well since Kris and GAM seem to have a handle on this I'll say good bye. GAM or Kris please remove me as Moderator from this forum. Thank you!

You all know where you can find me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations Kris 

Best wishes !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome, glock26USMC, it's nice to see another male fiber enthusiast on the forum. I assume you are a male...and a fiber enthusiast? Do you prefer acrylic or natural wool? Or do you spin?


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Welcome, glock26USMC, it's nice to see another male fiber enthusiast on the forum. I assume you are a male...and a fiber enthusiast? Do you prefer acrylic or natural wool? Or do you spin?


Actually, I was just congratulating the new mod. 

Sorry if I shouldn't of posted here


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You are allowed to post over here. 
Just know that if you hang out in this forum for long you will be pestered until you buy a flock of sheep and a spinning wheel.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

gone-a-milkin said:


> You are allowed to post over here.
> Just know that if you hang out in this forum for long you will be pestered until you buy a flock of sheep and a spinning wheel.


Maybe I'll pick up a new hobby


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Kris! This is a wonderful group of people, thank you for helping keep this the best forum in HT!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Marchwind :Bawling: Sorry to see you go. Was hoping you could show me the ropes.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Good luck, Kris. You'll do great.


----------

